# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  ΥΠΕΡπυρωμένο νανάκι!

## Paul

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ένα ζευγάρι νανάκια που τα είχα πάρει το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι. Δεν είναι κάποιας ράτσας αλλά είναι πολύ όμορφα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το θηλυκό νανάκι έκανε 9 αυγά και τα κλωσσάει δύο μήνες περίπου. Τι να κάνω?? μου φαίνεται λίγο εξαντλημένη. Τη σήκωσα σήμερα και είδα ότι στο κάτω μέρος όπου σκεπάζει τα αυγά δεν έχει πούπουλα!! Σοκαρίστηκα και γι αυτό της έβγαλα τα αυγά χωρίς δεύτερη σκεψη. Παραδόξως, αυτή κάνει πάλι αυγά και τα κλωσσάει αλλά εγώ της τα παίρνω και αυτή συνεχίζει!! Εσείς τι λέτε να κάνω??

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

ΑΣΧΕΤΟ

Τι είναι το "νανάκι" ?

----------


## Peri27

εγω νομιζω οτι ειναι ρατσα κοτας  ::

----------


## xarhs

κοτα ειναι ρε παιδια απλα μικροτερη απο τις αλλες..............

χωρις σκεψη παυλο θα το σηκωνεις απο εκει που καθεται και δεν θα το αφηνεις.......... 1 ,2 ,3 δεν θα ξανα μπει

μετα απο κανα μηνα παλι να κλωσσησει

----------


## mixalis91

Η κοτα πρεπει να εχει εξαντληθει... καθοταν να κλωσσησει στα αυγα 2 μηνες? και εσυ τι περιμενες να βγουνε πουλακια? και αυγα στρουνθοκαμηλου να τις ειχες βαλει στις 42 μερες θα τα ειχε βγαλει!  ::  Ας μπουμε στο θεμα!  Για κανενα μηνα ακομη μην την αφησεις να καθησει κλωσσα, πρεπει να δυναμωσει γιατι εχει εξαντληθει με 2 μηνες στην φωλια. Αν δεις οτι γεννησει λιγα αυγα και καθετε παλι κλωσσα, να την βαλεις κατω απο ενα λαστιχο να την κανεις μουσκεμα για να ξεκλωσσησει! Την επομενη φορα που βαλεις κλωσσα κοιταξε τα αυγα το βραδυ με εναν φακο την 7η και 10η μερα, της εκκολαψης, και πεταξε τα ασπορα! Αν το ειχες κανει αυτο θα τις ειχες βαλει αλλα αυγα. Καλη συνεχεια την επομενη φορα!

----------


## adreas

Για  κάποιο  λόγο το  ένα  από τα  δύο  έχει πρόβλημα  γιατί  όλα τα  αυγά  είναι άσπορα.  Η  κότα και  το  νανάκι θέλουν  και  τα δύο  21  μέρες εκκόλαψης οπότε  2 μήνες  τη  σκότωσες. Το  καλύτερο  που  έχεις να κάνεις  για  τα  της περάσει όταν  ξανακάτσει   να βρεις  να  βάλεις 5-6  αυγά  κότας που  βρίσκονται  εύκολα να  τα  βγάλει και  να  απασχολείτε μαζί  τους.

----------


## panos70

ο αρσενικος δεν τη βατεψε για να βγαλει πουλακια;

----------


## mixalis91

Περίεργο μου φαίνεται να μην ζευγαρώσε ο Νάνος μαζί της. Εμένα τα δικά μου νανακια είναι μια σταλιά και φτάνουν κ κότα.  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

και εμενα ενας νανος μου ζευγαρωνει θηριες κοτες...............  και ολα γονιμοποιημενα

εγω δεν εχω κανονικο κοκορα γιατι μου εφεραν την αστυνομια και ο κανονικος μου ματωνε τις κοτες απο πανω

----------


## mariakappa

την αστυνομια? γιατι ? ειναι παρανομο να εχεις κοκορα?

----------


## xarhs

ενοχλει εναν γειτονα και θα μου φερει την αστυνομια επειδη τον ενοχλει το λαλημα...........

----------


## Paul

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις!!
Βασικα, δεν ειναι ακριβως 2 μηνες που κλωσσαει, ειναι λιγοτερο αλλα δυστηχως οταν καθησε δεν ειχα κρατησει την ημερομηνια...Λοιπον, Μηχαλη αυτη τη μεθοδο την εχω ακουσει αλλα ρωτησα τη θεια μου που ειναι κτηνιατρος με ειδικευση στα παραγωγικα ζωα και μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να παθει πνευμονια και να πεθανει και οτι αυτοι οι μεθοδοι ειναι βλακιες που τις εκαναν παλια αρα δεν το επιχειρω!! Αυτη συνεχιζει να κανει αυγα και να τα κλωσσαει αλλα εγω της τα παιρνω..Σημερα την εψαχνα για μια ωρα να τη βρω και τελικα ειχε ανεβει σε ενα δεντρο και παλι κλωσσουσε. Απο τοτε την εχω περιορισει μονο στο κοτετσι και οχι στην αυλη. Οσων αφορα το νανο, εχω μια υποψια οτι αυτος ηταν λιγο μικροτερος σε ηλικια οταν τον πηρα και μαλλον γι αυτο ηταν ασπορα. Τωρα τη βατευει κανονικα ενω πριν δε τον ειχα δει ποτε να τη βατευει. Τα αυγα ειχα προσπαθησει να τα κανω ωοσκοπηση αλλα με τσιμπουσε και ειπα να μη την ενοχλω..Εγω σκεφτομαι να μη την βαλω να κλωσσησει φετος και του χρονου θα της βαλω αυγα απο τις αλλες που εχω (κανονικες σε μεγεθος) που ειναι σιγουρα γονιμοποιημενα.

----------


## Paul

Εχω και νανακια pekin bantams αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε τετοιο προβλημα οταν κλωσσουσαν εδω τα ειχα παρουσιασει αν θελετε να τα δειτε!!-->http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BA%CE%B9%CE%B1 Τωρα εχω 20 σε συνολο και οχι 11

----------


## ταως λοφιοφορος

> ενοχλει εναν γειτονα και θα μου φερει την αστυνομια επειδη τον ενοχλει το λαλημα...........


Καλα τον ενοχλει ο μεγαλος κοκκορας και ο νανος οχι?Πως γινεται αυτο?
Παντως να ξερεις οτι και την αστυνομια να σου φερει(περα του οτι η ιδια η αστυνομια θα του κλεισει το τηλεφωνο στη μουρη και δεν θα σηκωθει να ρθει για τετοιες βλακειες)εφοσον ο χωρος που εχεις τις κοτες ειναι στοιχειωδως καθαρος και εφοσον διατηρεις εναν λογικο αριθμο ζωων(π.χ. 10 κοτοπουλα συνολικα)τοτε κανεις δεν μπορει να σου κανει τιποτα..Δυστυχως ειχα παθει τα ιδια κι εγω καποτε ομως εψαξα και εμαθα..

----------


## mixalis91

αστη να κανει λιγα αυγα και αστη να πεσει παλι κλωσσα, αυτη μεχρι του χρονου που λες θα εχει καθησει 3-4 φορες κλωσσα. παντως την μεθοδο αυτη με το νερο την χρησιμοποιουν ολοι! απο παλια! δεν εχει ανεθερθει ποτε γεγινος οτι ψοφισε. δεν θα την αφησεις ωρα στο νερο θα της ριξεις λιγο και θα την αφησεις!

----------

